# Godaddy promo codes



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Found this on another forum, thought I would share it with the brotherhood and sisterhood here. Hope it helps someone
.
Here are the latest godaddy promo codes

POSTER9 - Saves you 30% off on .com renewals and new registration
POSTER8 - Gives you 20% off $50 or more
POSTER7 - Saves you 10% on everything else


----------

